# Eclipse 38 saw sharpener instructions



## whatknot (9 Oct 2017)

Hi all 

Just wondering if anyone might have the instructions for an Eclipse 38 tooth sharpener 

I picked one up at a boot sale and wanted to try it out , I am sure I can work it out but the instructions would be interesting and helpful 

Someone posted a similar request some years back but the posted pictures are over the photo bucket limit (as many are I find) eclipse-38-saw-sharpener-t44692.html

Any help appreciated


----------



## NazNomad (9 Oct 2017)

If you save the image and zoom in on it, it's readable.


----------



## whatknot (9 Oct 2017)

Excellent , many thanks 

Much appreciated  



NazNomad said:


> If you save the image and zoom in on it, it's readable.


----------



## Bod (9 Oct 2017)

http://www.leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.a ... 43086&ap=1

Handsaw Sharpener
02K08.01 Instruction sheet

Click on "Instr" 
In my experience, okish on larger teeth, hopeless on smaller. Take time to get the depth of cut right.

Bod


----------



## whatknot (9 Oct 2017)

Thanks for that, I did try Instr but it opens a blank page 

But no matter the previous post although a little hazy is readable so am fine with that 

Appreciate the post, I noted the price, $47.50 , so mine at .25p wasn't such a bad buy then ;-) 

I know its not likely to be terribly good, or they would still be selling it but like to experiment  

Cheers 



Bod":2sddcfwx said:


> http://www.leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.aspx?p=32955&cat=1,43072,43086&ap=1
> 
> Handsaw Sharpener
> 02K08.01 Instruction sheet
> ...


----------



## NazNomad (9 Oct 2017)

I bought one for 'donations please' at a free bookshop. 50p I think, never got around to using it, let me know how you get on.


----------



## Bod (9 Oct 2017)

whatknot":3ehq0asx said:


> Thanks for that, I did try Instr but it opens a blank page
> 
> But no matter the previous post although a little hazy is readable so am fine with that
> 
> ...



Just tried it, works for me. "Instr" is printed in blue.
It's just the same instructions, only in English only.

Bod


----------



## whatknot (9 Oct 2017)

The Instr is blued and clickable, but opens a blank page 

It could be my ad blocker of something but its okay anyway but thanks for passing that on, it may help others who can open it 



Just tried it, works for me. "Instr" is printed in blue.
It's just the same instructions, only in English only.

Bod[/quote]


----------



## NazNomad (9 Oct 2017)

Right, here's a link directly to those Lee Valley instructions.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/html/02k0801ie.pdf


----------



## whatknot (9 Oct 2017)

Very many thanks for going to that trouble, much appreciated 

They are as clear as a bell  




NazNomad":3pf24gzc said:


> Right, here's a link directly to those Lee Valley instructions.
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/en/html/02k0801ie.pdf


----------



## woodbrains (12 Oct 2017)

whatknot":3nm8slqp said:


> Thanks for that, I did try Instr but it opens a blank page
> 
> But no matter the previous post although a little hazy is readable so am fine with that
> 
> ...



Hello,

You only paid a quarter of one penny! Do you have a stash of old farthings, or did you buy 4 for a penny? If so, can I have one? :? 

Mike.


----------



## whatknot (12 Oct 2017)

No Sir ;-) 

Not .25 of a pence, .25p (five bob) 

Still rather cheap I have to say 

In the same session (car boot) 

1 x small engineers clamp
1 x small engineers square 
1 x triangular hand file
1 x Eclipse 38 
1 x vintage nail pullers 
1 x 7" draper square 
1 x vintage hammer (rather like a cobbers) 
1 x pair vintage tin snips
1 x pair modern pattern tin snips 
1 x Eclipse fine saw set 
1 x draper clone of same 

Not bad for £3 I would say ;-) 


Hello,

You only paid a quarter of one penny! Do you have a stash of old farthings, or did you buy 4 for a penny? If so, can I have one? :? 

Mike.[/quote]


----------



## bugbear (13 Oct 2017)

The role of the Eclipse sharpener is to control fleam angle, which is by far the easiest of the 3 angles to control.

(rake, fleam, slope, as per http://www.blackburntools.com/articles/ ... index.html)

And it's physically intrusive, making placement and "tweaking" of the stroke to control teeth spacing difficult. AND it needs special files.

I don't like it, as you may have surmised.

BugBear


----------

